# PPI PC 21400 Chrome 1400 WATT AMP



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

PRECISION POWER PC21400 HUGE RARE CHROME 2 CHANNEL PPI PC SERIES AMP | eBay

Not mine, just looked interesting and w/o a reserve price.


----------

